# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  Anchor برای لیبل در فست ریپورت

## mafazel

با سلام
من از فست ریپورت 4.8 استفاده می کنم برای لیبل یا frxMemoView   خاصیت Anchor  نداره چه جوری یه لیبل رو با سمت راست Anchor کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## hp1361

> با سلام
> من از فست ریپورت 4.8 استفاده می کنم برای لیبل یا frxMemoView   خاصیت Anchor  نداره چه جوری یه لیبل رو با سمت راست Anchor کنم؟
> ممنون


سلام

اگر شما خودتون دارید گزارش رو طراحی میکنید، پس گزارش استاتیک هستش و تغییری در سایز گزارش و محل کامپوننت ها صورت نخواهد گرفت.

لیبل رو سمت راست، اونجا که مد نظرتون هست قرار بدید و راست چینش هم بکنید

موفق باشیم

----------

